# Looking for a Repo man



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I have an idea for a product that would be beneficial in the asset recovery business. I'm looking for someone who knows the business to see if there would be a demand for such a product.

Is there anyone on the forum that is or personally knows someone in the business? If so shoot me a PM or Email.

Thanks


----------

